# Killifish Eggs?



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has any experience with buying killifish eggs and hatching them? I stumbled upon some while looking through the net and figured it would be a cute idea, but seems to good to be true. Any advice?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone?! I'd like some advice before I buy..


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I was thinking about them too....but I cant find much info either


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay, so some killifish are 'seasonal'. They only live for say 7 months so instead of getting them at the LFS mid life people hatch the eggs themsevles. Also the fish egss as long as they are keppt moist and warm are okay and will hatch, do not think that they will be okay if you don't ever put them in water. Read up on the specific species to see the process.

The reason killis do that is in the wild their little pools/ ponds dry up and the fish die. The egss stay there and if in the right conditions will hatch when the rain shows up. To be sure that not all the eggs hatch at once and die because it was just a simple rain, not floooding rains, the eggs stagger their hatching.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

In my research I did see why these eggs are able to be shipped, that's the first thing I looked up haha I find it facinating that they bury their eggs before dry season and the eggs only hatch once the environment is favorable. How neat? That's what I liked about them, plus the fact they are so pleasing to the eye... I haven't seen many tropicals I really like.

These are the types I was looking at buying, but would be open to buying anywhere... or whatever types suit our home and a beginner.

Nothobrancius Rachiovi, Guentheri Red, Guentheri Blue and Red eggersi.









Or Nothobranchius Eggersi Red Rufigi River.









Nothobranchius Simpsonichthys Carlettoiw.









Nothobranchius Korthausae yellow Kwachepa.









Nothobranchius Foerschi Soga Tan .


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

omg, those are beautiful! Where did you find the eggs, and how much are they?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Christople said:


> Okay, so some killifish are 'seasonal'. They only live for say 7 months so instead of getting them at the LFS mid life people hatch the eggs themsevles.


Not all are short-lived - those are just the 'annual' killifish. Some can live a good few years, such as the panchax. 

The killifish expert at my local club says that killies are generally easy to hatch, and most are easy to spawn. Panchax and gardneri seem to be the easiest species. If you have any specific questions, make me a list and I can ask him at the fish meeting tonight, if you like.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Bom, I'd just like to know which are easiest to ship, hatch and raise honestly. I'm just looking to start out with them, not expecting a HUGE turn out but I would like to have a pair or two fish survive. Could you ask which are generally the best for a beginner? And do they ship well? We have pretty cold temps here right now.

Gizmo, search fish eggs on Ebay. Some of those pictures I got from http://www.killipark.com/. Usually they are $12-$30 for 30-50 eggs, not all survive though. The website sends fairy shrimp eggs too.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a seven gallon tank that i could use... i wonder how many would be okay in there. How big do they get? 

I know where i have seen these before though! I just realized they are the 'My Best Fish Friends' things that i see on tv all the time. XD Wow... Looked up reviews for those things and only five out of 100+ even got them to hatch from that kit...


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

They get to be 2-3.5" and 10-20g is what's recommended. From what I'm reading anyways. I'd have them as a community fish myself in my 29g lol

Yes, that would be them! Well the same thing anyways.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I suppose i could grow them a bit in the seven before putting them in the 30 gallon with my females... Do you think they would be compatible?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have no idea lol I'm just learning about them, before last night I didn't even know they existed. I would think they are a little colorful and peaceful for Bettas?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

oh they are so pretty!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

My females have accepted some colorful platys into their schoal, so maybe the killifish would fit in as well? XD i dunno... it will still be a while, maybe by then i can have a ten gallon set up for a few.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm really not sure what the hatch rate is on them either, I have heard people saying they get a pair out of 30 eggs. I'll probably be buying a few types in hopes to get a decent pair. They are gorgeous arn't they? So much researching to do!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Well i suppose if i only get a few out of a $10 batch of mixed eggs, i wont be too upset. lol

Found on e-bay that people are selling mixed batches of 60+ eggs for $10 with free shipping.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry, Pitluvs, my killi expert wasn't there last night!  I'll try and get in touch with him on the forums, if I can.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Bombalurina said:


> Not all are short-lived - those are just the 'annual' killifish. Some can live a good few years, such as the panchax.
> 
> The killifish expert at my local club says that killies are generally easy to hatch, and most are easy to spawn. Panchax and gardneri seem to be the easiest species. If you have any specific questions, make me a list and I can ask him at the fish meeting tonight, if you like.


I said some, and sorry to burst any ones bubble but these fish can be quite challenging and may require live food but will for sure. Their water needs to be very soft and acidic. I would recommend a species tank with a peat substrate.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Christople said:


> I said some, and sorry to burst any ones bubble but these fish can be quite challenging and may require live food but will for sure. Their water needs to be very soft and acidic. I would recommend a species tank with a peat substrate.


Thank You! That's the sorta info I was needing  Our water is very basic (8ppm) so this is something we'll have to pass on


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

I hadn't seen these guys in a while


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Also bettas wouldn't work


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

What do you mean, Bettas wouldn't work?


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

If you got say nothos, the bettas would take their color as rivalry and fight them.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd personally never put these with Bettas lol If I was to buy them, it would be species only, or in my community tank


----------

